
The digital epidemic killing Indians – BBC – Video - lapnitnelav
https://www.bbc.com/news/av/stories-46152427/the-digital-epidemic-killing-indians
======
lapnitnelav
TLDR : Fake news of children kidnappers roaming in India circualting on
WhatsApp led to 2 young men passing by getting lynched.

The Crowd: A Study of the Popular Mind [1] comes to mind. It only takes one
person to spark the masses.

1
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crowd:_A_Study_of_the_Popu...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Crowd:_A_Study_of_the_Popular_Mind)

